# Brown, cafe au lait or silver beige?



## KeevaMadigan (11 mo ago)




----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

If dad is truly silver beige, not cafe, and mom is truly black, not blue...then yes, all the pups will be either blue or cafe. The pups would all have a single copy of the gene, inherited from dad, turning the brown pups cafe and the black pups blue. Mom would need to be able to pass the gene along, too, for you to get silvers.


----------



## KeevaMadigan (11 mo ago)

So this is dad at 8 weeks and now, and mum now. She's 2 1/2 so she would have faded to blue by now?


----------



## KeevaMadigan (11 mo ago)

Oh god I'm sorry for the duplicate photos! I'm new to forums so I'm obviously doing something wrong, I'll figure it out!


----------



## KeevaMadigan (11 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> If dad is truly silver beige, not cafe, and mom is truly black, not blue...then yes, all the pups will be either blue or cafe. The pups would all have a single copy of the gene, inherited from dad, turning the brown pups cafe and the black pups blue. Mom would need to be able to pass the gene along, too, for you to get silvers.


Thank you so much for your reply. The genetics are so complicated and I will continue to try and learn!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

KeevaMadigan said:


> So this is dad at 8 weeks and now, and mum now. She's 2 1/2 so she would have faded to blue by now?
> View attachment 488117
> View attachment 488120
> View attachment 488121
> ...


It can be difficult to see the difference between blue and black; lighting and camera setting make a huge difference in what our eye perceives. However, even a young blue poodle has rusty undertones when compared to a truly black dog. Here is my blue puppy Galen face to face with my dearly departed old black and white dog Pogo. Even as old as he was, Pogo looked frosty rather than rusty compared to Galen.


----------

